# [SOLVED] Windows XP Won't Install New USB Drivers



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, right now I'm going around every PC support board I can find in order to solve this problem I've been having on my laptop.

For some reason now whenever I try to plug in a new USB device that's plug-n-play (meaning it shouldn't require any installation procedure) like my PSP, an external hard drive, or even a new USB flash drive, the Found New Hardware Wizard will appear, search for the drivers to install the hardware, won't find them, and then simply won't install the device.

The only USB devices it takes now seem to be things that were already installed long ago like one of my USB flash drives, my mouse, my camera, and my printer. Nothing else works.

When I tried to contact Dell, we tried to uninstall every USB driver in the computer and then reinstall them and Windows XP would not accept any of them. After that Dell said that I needed to reinstall Windows but I'm sure there must be some other way to fix this problem.

On top of that, because nothing new I try works, I don't have any way of transferring anything from my computer that won't fit on the 128MB flash drive that I have for it, which means I have absolutely no way of backing up most of the stuff on this computer.

Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Lets get a bit more info, please post specs of computer, os and the devices that wont install. By the way welcome to Tech Support Forum!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check thatthe bios is enabled for
pnp
usb


----------



## armshead (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Won't Install New USB Drivers*

I have just re-installed XP-MCE. Now my Logitech AK5370 USB Mic won't install (asks for drivers & fails) as above. I have bought a Logitech USB headset for my Laptop & this is the same with this XP installation. Both items work everywhere else. i.e. OSX & XP on the MacBook, another XP, Vista, and OSX Leopard on the Desktop. This has never happened before & I can't find any reference to it elsewhere. All the required drivers are present but XP doesn't seem to know how to find them.
Any ideas welcome.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Windows XP Won't Install New USB Drivers*

Armshead, please reinstall your chipset drivers for you motherboard.


----------



## armshead (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Windows XP Won't Install New USB Drivers*

Thanks for the reply. No really sure how to do that as all the XP drivers are installed by the bootcamp setup. bit cagey of uninstalling anything in case I'm left without a "steering wheel", with this machine being completely dependant on USB. I did completely un-install & re-install bootcamp but I'm sure it left all the drivers behind. As this was a recent install I took the coward's way out & re-installed XP. No problems at all now so probably I'll never know, which is a pity.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Just install teh chipset drivers.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Okay it's been a while but long story short: I solved the problem by re-installing Windows after I got a new desktop.


----------



## armshead (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, here I am again. Success was short-lived. Switched on this morning and back to square one. First thing was call Logitech, really useful, they took nearly 20min to say what Bigfella said. (with all her colleagues helping). Looked at my other xp installation for comparisons & found it has same fault. Decided to re-install with checkpoints as I went. To cut a long story short I removed the tick from the "Update Apple Drivers for Windows" box when I installed Bootcamp, and that's it. I also repaired the original XP by un-installing Bootcamp (again) and re-installing without the update box ticked. When I pluck up enough courage I'll turn Windows update on, on one of them & see what happens.
Many thanks for just being there, it spurred me on to have a go.
74 & not quite lost it yet!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you ended up sorted ok


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats great, good work on sorting it.


----------

